# Online herfs?



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

Has anyone done these? Are these even some you might do? I have hunk it could be fun getting guys on a chat room, Facebook messenger, something like the old msn messengers back in the day where we all can get together and chat with live streaming post?


----------



## CraigT78 (Apr 14, 2015)

That's an interesting thought. Another forum I belong too does this on Google Hangouts I think, but I hadn't looked into it.


----------



## quazy50 (Aug 6, 2007)

I think this could be pretty cool. Never used google hangout but a live chat idea could be fun.


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

I don't know. I've read that virtual second hand smoke causes cancer.


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

NormH3 said:


> I don't know. I've read that virtual second hand smoke causes cancer.


Only in California.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

There's a chat thing on this site that nobody uses. I imagine if everyone agreed on a time, that would be an easy option for text-only. Admittedly though, virtual cancer from interwebs second hand smoke sounds awful. I'm too young to BSOD.


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

Another guy and I were going to put a Google Hangout together, but he left on business trip and he never returned to the forums. I must have scared him off...lol

If you guys were interested, I can set one up, and just post the link when it is on, people can jump in and out as they please. Google Hangout is limited to 10 peeps though.


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

I know Henry you have been saying that but with Google do we need to have accounts with them. I personally would like doing this and it would give more interest while smoking and conversing with others who enjoy cigars as much if not more then me!


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

lostmedic said:


> I know Henry you have been saying that but with Google do we need to have accounts with them. I personally would like doing this and it would give more interest while smoking and conversing with others who enjoy cigars as much if not more then me!


I think you just need a gmail account


----------



## OlivaSerieNguy (Apr 11, 2015)

If this is gonna be something that's a go, I'm definitely interested. Have wanted to get something like this done for a while. If people want to get it going I'm in. My email is [email protected]. make sure and put herf in subject line for easy reference. I'm free all weekend


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

Im game for at least saturday this weekend as i am working today and sunday. Even if we just use the chat room here for the first one


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

Hey All, I am on hangouts.google.com just search for [email protected]


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

elco69 said:


> Hey All, I am on hangouts.google.com just search for [email protected]


are you still on


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

lostmedic said:


> are you still on


loggin off in about 20 minutes, I just saw your post, caught up reading 2 long articles


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

lostmedic said:


> are you still on


I can always grab a short one


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

elco69 said:


> loggin off in about 20 minutes, I just saw your post, caught up reading 2 long articles


invite sent to see if it works

edit: Im still at work for another 11.5 hours so im not smoking just seeing if I made a good account


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

lostmedic said:


> invite sent to see if it works
> 
> edit: Im still at work for another 11.5 hours so im not smoking just seeing if I made a good account


Battery on laptop died and wife took the power cord thinking it was her work power adapter. We should try to set something up for next week, don't think I will be smoking anything this weekend.


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

sure thing just let me know after Sundays shift i have 3 days off


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

Anyone on smoking tonight?
If so let's get a herf going in chat just let me know just started a monte white


----------



## gtechva (Mar 9, 2014)

Puff chat?


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

Yup


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

@lostmedic and @gtechva how did the herf go? You guys started just shortly after the 49ers game started so I wasn't on.


----------



## gtechva (Mar 9, 2014)

I had a great time. Really enjoyed it.


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

gtechva said:


> I had a great time. Really enjoyed it.


I shoulda been on with you guys, it was a boring game


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

@elco69 you missed out it was fun and a great time made the just over two hours seem like 30 minutes


----------



## JimMarshall (Aug 15, 2015)

Isn't this forum already essentially an online herd?


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

yes but we want something thats more real time and dont have to wait on people to post then reload page every time someone submits a comment


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I used to do this when it wasn't fashionable...about 8 years ago and we had a group of guys that made if fun and something positive to look forward to. We set aside a couple of days a week and just hung out...sometimes we'd watch a football game during the season and would have about 10 people and it was the closest thing to being there.

What we learned is that some hangouts were better than others....some only allowed a certain number of people inside the room. Different types of equipment worked...others made feedback so bad that you couldn't enjoy it. Webcams with a mic tended to work the worst....the direct plug in with a camera with a mic worked best but maybe things have changed. What I loved about it is that even though we knew each other by their ID's on a Forum this way made if more personal...having a place set up for those who can attend worked best...establish a day and time preferably where most can enjoy it. When it gains more popularity that is when others usually come for a visit.


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

i am going to try and start posting a few hours prior to smoking from now on to allow others time to choose if they would like to join


----------



## Carolus Rex (Jun 19, 2015)

Skype is a great tool for this type of group chatting with or w/o video.


----------



## Jade Falcon (Jul 16, 2015)

elco69 said:


> @lostmedic and @gtechva how did the herf go? You guys started just shortly after the 49ers game started so I wasn't on.





elco69 said:


> I shoulda been on with you guys, it was a boring game


God, our freaking O-line man! I'm very concerned.

I had a long day yesterday, so I fell asleep towards the end of the Giants game, and missed the first quarter and half of the 2nd quarter before I woke up and watched the rest. From what I heard on 49er Forums, the O-line was terrible.

Anyways, I would love to do this sometime. However, I don't have a laptop; only a desktop. And there's no smoking allowed inside my apartment, and I'm not dragging my entire computer out to my back porch. But I do have a webcam, so let's all chat on Google Hangouts when you guys get another chance. I'll try and keep track of this thread.


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

Jade Falcon said:


> God, our freaking O-line man! I'm very concerned.
> 
> I had a long day yesterday, so I fell asleep towards the end of the Giants game, and missed the first quarter and half of the 2nd quarter before I woke up and watched the rest. From what I heard on 49er Forums, the O-line was terrible.
> 
> Anyways, I would love to do this sometime. However, I don't have a laptop; only a desktop. And there's no smoking allowed inside my apartment, and I'm not dragging my entire computer out to my back porch. But I do have a webcam, so let's all chat on Google Hangouts when you guys get another chance. I'll try and keep track of this thread.


Man our O-line was bad the first half. The first half and second half there were 2 different lines. First half they couldn't protect Kap from a bunch of schoolgirls, more holes than swiss cheese. Second half they stepped up. Not worried, it is still pre-season and we still have a bunch of noobs and try outs going on.


----------



## Jade Falcon (Jul 16, 2015)

elco69 said:


> Man our O-line was bad the first half. The first half and second half there were 2 different lines. First half they couldn't protect Kap from a bunch of schoolgirls, more holes than swiss cheese. Second half they stepped up. Not worried, it is still pre-season and we still have a bunch of noobs and try outs going on.


The way they're going on about it on 49er Forums, you'd think it was the end of the season as we know it. But yeah: it's pre-season. Still a little concerning though. And I expect to see better consistency next week against San Diego.

Sorry for the derail, btw.


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

So heads up I'm going to be on forum chat room around 1900 tonight central standard time while I smoke. I'll post here when I'm up and running


----------



## JimMarshall (Aug 15, 2015)

Man I wish I could join!


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

lostmedic said:


> So heads up I'm going to be on forum chat room around 1900 tonight central standard time while I smoke. I'll post here when I'm up and running


I will hop on and smoke that Tat Anarchy. What are you using, Skype, Hangouts, PM me your email address


----------



## CraigT78 (Apr 14, 2015)

lostmedic said:


> So heads up I'm going to be on forum chat room around 1900 tonight central standard time while I smoke. I'll post here when I'm up and running


You still going to be on tonight?


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

CraigT78 said:


> You still going to be on tonight?


 You in for tonight?


----------



## Jade Falcon (Jul 16, 2015)

Sorry guys, I'm watching the Giants game online tonight at that time. But have fun!


----------



## CraigT78 (Apr 14, 2015)

elco69 said:


> You in for tonight?


I can be for a while, on a business trip and brought an 8-5-8 with me. I can do the chat room here (if I can get wifi on the hotel patio) or hangouts on my phone.


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

Jade Falcon said:


> Sorry guys, I'm watching the Giants game online tonight at that time. But have fun!


Spoiler alert! We win!:vs_laugh:


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

CraigT78 said:


> I can be for a while, on a business trip and brought an 8-5-8 with me. I can do the chat room here (if I can get wifi on the hotel patio) or hangouts on my phone.


Just got text from Trevor, he will try to be on in about 20 min. He got a bad call at work.


----------



## CraigT78 (Apr 14, 2015)

elco69 said:


> Just got text from Trevor, he will try to be on in about 20 min. He got a bad call at work.


Good deal - heading down to the patio, I will bring the PC and hop in the chat room shortly.


----------



## Jade Falcon (Jul 16, 2015)

elco69 said:


> Spoiler alert! We win!:vs_laugh:


lol, here's hoping! I didn't grow up with the Giants "Fan Hate" of the Dodgers, but I sure as hell don't like them. And we get Crawford back tonight!


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

Woohooo! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!


----------



## Jade Falcon (Jul 16, 2015)

elco69 said:


> Woohooo! BEAT LA! BEAT LA!


And by the way bro: Byrd is the word!


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

Okay I'm going live in chat


----------



## CraigT78 (Apr 14, 2015)

I am also online in the chat room.


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

CraigT78 said:


> Good deal - heading down to the patio, I will bring the PC and hop in the chat room shortly.


PM me your Google account


----------



## Aquaelvis (Jun 23, 2015)

I'd go video herf but I'm afraid it might encourage some bro-mances from some of you guys! :vs_blush:


----------



## Carolus Rex (Jun 19, 2015)

Aquaelvis said:


> I'd go video herf but I'm afraid it might encourage some bro-mances from some of you guys! :vs_blush:


I don't think the herf is on the dark web. :vs_smirk:


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

Great herf tonight guys. Always a pleasure


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

Hey I'm going to be online tonight if anyone wants to herf on skype, here, or anything else in roughly 20-30 minutes just let me know


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

Hey m on now just let me know if yall want to herf it up


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

lostmedic said:


> Hey m on now just let me know if yall want to herf it up


Ugh, I was on the road....besides rushed out of the house and forgot my travel humidor. Going to Fumare to pick up some Illusiones


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

Probably be on Sunday again just saying


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

lostmedic said:


> Probably be on Sunday again just saying


depends on what time, I have a four hour drive back and a 5:30 PST dinner party for my Uncle's 60th. Just text me when you think you will be on.


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

yup probably would not be any later then 2000 CST


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

Hey yall going to be online shortly and while smoking a cigar. If anyone else wants to herf let me know here


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

lostmedic said:


> Hey yall going to be online shortly and while smoking a cigar. If anyone else wants to herf let me know here


Ugh..its raining outside, no place to hide my cigar and laptop.


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

Bummer


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

lostmedic said:


> Bummer


I know, havent had a stick in a couple of days


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

Garage?


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

lostmedic said:


> Garage?


Full of wifes stuff, gonna be my man cave once she clears it all out, whenever that is


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

That's why I want a 3+ car garage so I can have my man space away from the house


----------



## quazy50 (Aug 6, 2007)

lostmedic said:


> That's why I want a 3+ car garage so I can have my man space away from the house


We have an oversized 3 car. Two stahls and then about 5 feet of space between those two and the third stahl. It's also very deep. Lots of room.

Sorry I missed the online herf session. Was studying.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

quazy50 said:


> We have an oversized 3 car. Two stahls and then about 5 feet of space between those two and the third stahl. It's also very deep. Lots of room.
> 
> Sorry I missed the online herf session. Was studying.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Studying what?


----------



## quazy50 (Aug 6, 2007)

lostmedic said:


> Studying what?


At this specific moment it was fault currents and power system protection.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

Hey I will be online around 1900 tonight cst if anyone wants to get on and herf it up. Just message me on here or pm me and we can link up.


----------



## Rooke (Oct 6, 2013)

I may be able to get on. But when I video call my wife with Google hangouts I get no sound. I've tried it all. So if I'm on I'll not hear anyone lol


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

I have not used the video version yet all we have done is the message board here. I've skyped chatted without video also just using the chat options


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

I might be able to hop on then, text me when you are getting ready and we will see where I am at.


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

elco69 said:


> I might be able to hop on then, text me when you are getting ready and we will see where I am at.


Will do I think I'm going to light up that HdM you sent me


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

lostmedic said:


> Will do I think I'm going to light up that HdM you sent me


That'll be a good one.


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

Hey guys I'm live had to update iPad tonight


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

I'm on, anyone else want to hop in,click the "Chat" link on the Blue activity bar above.


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

or click here http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/mgc_cb_evo.php


----------



## CraigT78 (Apr 14, 2015)

Enjoy gents! If you happen to be on Wednesday night, I can probably catch y'all then.


----------



## quazy50 (Aug 6, 2007)

I could possibly join up Wednesday too pending weather and what my study schedule is looking like


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

Well another great herf with Henry and George using Google hangout. Alex and Craig I will be working Wednesday, but if not out on ambulance calls and it's after 1900 I will get on and chat with you guys!


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

lostmedic said:


> Well another great herf with Henry and George using Google hangout. Alex and Craig I will be working Wednesday, but if not out on ambulance calls and it's after 1900 I will get on and chat with you guys!


Good times @lostmedic and @gtechva
@quazy50 @CraigT78 and @curmudgeonista we will do this again so we all can be on. This was my first video herf and it was great to see faces and here voices to go with the screenames.


----------



## Rooke (Oct 6, 2013)

I'll also try for Wednesday. Add me at [email protected]

Sent from my Z932L using Tapatalk


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

I won't be able to hop on tonight as I have a family dinner.


----------



## quazy50 (Aug 6, 2007)

I won't be able to hop on tonight. Need to crack down on the studying.


----------



## CraigT78 (Apr 14, 2015)

And I am out tonight as the kid broke his fingers playing the football. I love Urgent Care at night :vs_no_no_no:


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

CraigT78 said:


> And I am out tonight as the kid broke his fingers playing the football. I love Urgent Care at night :vs_no_no_no:


Ouch! Hope he's going to OK...


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

CraigT78 said:


> And I am out tonight as the kid broke his fingers playing the football. I love Urgent Care at night :vs_no_no_no:


Hope is ok. I must have broken, fractured or jammed all my fingers at least twice playing sports.


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

well im at work for the night but i can do google hang out chats if anyone wants


----------



## Rooke (Oct 6, 2013)

Anyone going to be on Google hangouts tonight? I'm going to try [email protected] add me as a friend

Sent from my Z932L using Tapatalk


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

Rooke said:


> Anyone going to be on Google hangouts tonight? I'm going to try [email protected] add me as a friend
> 
> Sent from my Z932L using Tapatalk


Idk y but I cannot find you. My email is [email protected]


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

I'm am out currently smoking if anyone wants to herf


----------



## Rooke (Oct 6, 2013)

Anyone getting on tonight?

Sent from my Z932L using Tapatalk


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

I migh be on tomorrow


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

I might be on tomorrow as well


----------



## CraigT78 (Apr 14, 2015)

I'll be on on Wednesday.


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

Hey all, I am down for hopping tonight. Who else wants to join? @lostmedic ? @gtechva ? @Rooke ? @droy1958 ? @quazy50 ? @curmudgeonista ?

Anyone else? Just need Gmail account.


----------



## quazy50 (Aug 6, 2007)

Won't be able to tonight. Thanks for the reminder though, hopefully can find a time soon.


----------



## Rooke (Oct 6, 2013)

My seahawks are playing tonight so I won't be able to join. But you guys can add my email for future events. [email protected] 
I'll try for tomorrow or Wednesday for sure.

Sent from my Z932L using Tapatalk


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

I'm game Henry. If we do video again lets go earlier so I don't need my phone flashlight.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm in, but not 'til after about 10:00 PM EDT. Send me an invite and I'll see if anyone is still around when I get online.

[email protected]


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

curmudgeonista said:


> I'm in, but not 'til after about 10:00 PM EDT. Send me an invite and I'll see if anyone is still around when I get online.
> 
> [email protected]


I am in for then, figured I wouldn't be able to hop on until then too.


----------



## gtechva (Mar 9, 2014)

Would like to, but will have to play it by ear.


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

elco69 said:


> Hey all, I am down for hopping tonight. Who else wants to join?
> @lostmedic ?
> @gtechva ?
> @Rooke ?
> ...


Don't think I can squeeze it in, plus I need the mail account. Thank you for the invite though...


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

droy1958 said:


> Don't think I can squeeze it in, plus I need the mail account. Thank you for the invite though...


No problem, just sign up for one, its free and should only take 2 mintues


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

Hopping on about 7pm Pacific/10pm Eastern, anyone interested?


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

Henry I'm in just let us know or send me an invite on doc and I'll be there


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

Jack @curmudgeonista you on? sent invite


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

elco69 said:


> Jack @curmudgeonista you on? sent invite


Can't seem to logon the gmail I listed in the thread. Can you send to [email protected]
instead? I don't use either of these often.


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

curmudgeonista said:


> Can't seem to logon the gmail I listed in the thread. Can you send to [email protected]
> instead? I don't use either of these often.


Ok, I sent the invite


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

elco69 said:


> Ok, I sent the invite


My work laptop keeps going buggy every time I get on vid-chat. Don't have mic or cam set-up on my other box at the moment.


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

Great talking with Henry and jack tonight. It definitely makes smoking more enjoyable when you have good guys to smoke with


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

Another good times herf with @lostmedic and @curmudgeonista couldn't stay on longer as battery on laptop died.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

elco69 said:


> Another good times herf with @lostmedic and @curmudgeonista couldn't stay on longer as battery on laptop died.


Sorry I was on for such a short time with so many technical problems. I did enjoy it though and will try to get set-up for smoother participation next time.

Had a nice 10 y/o SLR Regio, BTW. I thought I was grabbing a RASS, but wasn't paying attention and had forgotten I'd thrown the last few Regios on the top layer of the RASS box to save space. Already lit by the time I realized my "mistake". No great sacrifice though. Would have been nub-worthy had the wrapper not abandoned its post when I got down to the last inch & a half.


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

Hey yall I'm heading out for a afternoon smoke if anyone wants to vherf it up. Message me on here so I get that you want in


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

Yeah, am down to hop on. @quazy50, @curmudgeonista, @Aquaelvis, @CraigT78, @Rooke, @droy1958 and anyone else, what say you.


----------



## Rooke (Oct 6, 2013)

I'd love too but suck with a cold. Sorry guys.

Sent from my Z932L using Tapatalk


----------



## quazy50 (Aug 6, 2007)

Sorry guys. Taking a practice exam. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

Next time, another good time with @lostmedic


----------



## CraigT78 (Apr 14, 2015)

I just got to the hotel, long day at work. I'm going out for a smoke soon, but it looks like y'all already herfed?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

CraigT78 said:


> I just got to the hotel, long day at work. I'm going out for a smoke soon, but it looks like y'all already herfed?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Ah damn! Any other day this week that you want to shoot for?


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Too early for me. I'll be back on around 10:30 PM EDT if there's still anything going on.


----------



## CraigT78 (Apr 14, 2015)

Probably not this week, I'm usually only a once a weekday smoker, and then on the weekends. I'm sure we'll catch up soon! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

elco69 said:


> Yeah, am down to hop on. @quazy50, @curmudgeonista, @Aquaelvis, @CraigT78, @Rooke, @droy1958 and anyone else, what say you.











Upon review of this photo: holy hell have I lost a ton of weight on this ketogenic (and cigar) diet.


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

Amelia Isabelle said:


> View attachment 54735
> 
> 
> Upon review of this photo: holy hell have I lost a ton of weight on this ketogenic (and cigar) diet.


Yes you have, good for you! If you every interested in vherfing with us, shoot me your gmail account


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

elco69 said:


> Yes you have, good for you! If you every interested in vherfing with us, shoot me your gmail account


AND ALONG WITH IT MY FIGURE. C'est la vie

Is it possible for me to text chat in the herf and hang out while you guys video? I'd be 100% down for that. It's an awful idea to live feed myself... For reasons that you, Jeff, and Jack are aware of.


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

Amelia Isabelle said:


> AND ALONG WITH IT MY FIGURE. C'est la vie
> 
> Is it possible for me to text chat in the herf and hang out while you guys video? I'd be 100% down for that. It's an awful idea to live feed myself... For reasons that you, Jeff, and Jack are aware of.


We don't judge, don't need camera as you can voice chat while we video chat. Most of the time Treavor @lostmedic is in the dark anyways, figuratively and literally oke:


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

elco69 said:


> We don't judge, don't need camera as you can voice chat while we video chat. Most of the time Treavor @lostmedic is in the dark anyways, figuratively and literally oke:


I may be down for voice chat! I'll go on my laptop and smoke a stick on the patio 

I appreciate that I am taken at face value, but it's not about worrying that people might judge me.
In the interest of completely, permanently round filing the concept of me webcamming while hopefully being as vague as possible; it's about a thing that randomly happens to me that has proven to be extremely upsetting to onlookers.

Just let me know when


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

Amelia Isabelle said:


> I may be down for voice chat! I'll go on my laptop and smoke a stick on the patio
> 
> Just let me know when


Will do, so far it is more common to be around the 7pm PST time, random days as it is whenever anyone is available, although yesterdays was a bit earlier.


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

Wow I'm not always in the dark. @elco69. But yeah Amelia you don't need to video chat! It's nice to put voices with usernames!


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

lostmedic said:


> Wow I'm not always in the dark. @elco69. But yeah Amelia you don't need to video chat! It's nice to put voices with usernames!


true, last night you had a little light on you


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

elco69 said:


> true, last night you had a little light on you


Well if you had a normal time zone like me I would be in the light every time!


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

lostmedic said:


> Well if you had a normal time zone like me I would be in the light every time!


yep my time zone is slowly but surely behind. Always down to do it earlier. just thinking, we gotta get you an iPad mount that mounts to a tripod with a led light above it, instead of you cooler <- sorry my engrish not so good


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Sounds like fun, sign me up - [email protected]


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

SeanTheEvans said:


> Sounds like fun, sign me up - [email protected]


Sweet, we will keep you posted when we herf up.


----------



## gtechva (Mar 9, 2014)

By the dead of winter we'll all wear these



Winter Solstice even Henry might have to have one


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

gtechva said:


> By the dead of winter we'll all wear these
> 
> [/
> Winter Solstice even Henry might have to have one




Literally just laughed out loud


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

lostmedic said:


> Literally just laughed out loud


The sound of two minutes of diligent mspaint work paying for itself


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

gtechva said:


> By the dead of winter we'll all wear these
> 
> Winter Solstice even Henry might have to have one


I got flood lights in my backyard:vs_karate:


----------



## Rooke (Oct 6, 2013)

So funny! I also laughed out loud. Great paint skills haha

Sent from my Z932L using Tapatalk


----------



## gtechva (Mar 9, 2014)

elco69 said:


> I got flood lights in my backyard:vs_karate:


Can't do anything with The California Kid. I guess you just da man. :vs_smile:


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

gtechva said:


> By the dead of winter we'll all wear these
> 
> 
> 
> Winter Solstice even Henry might have to have one


Looks like Patrick Starfish lives under that rock. I guess the lamp is so he can tan and the holder is so he can watch Netflix?


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

SeanTheEvans said:


> Looks like Patrick Starfish lives under that rock.


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

Been awhile since we did this just lighted up if anyone wants to vherf. Just tag me on here if you do. Video or no just let me know


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

I am in @lostmedic
@Aquaelvis @CraigT78 @curmudgeonista @Amelia Isabelle @gtechva @seanthevans @Rooke

Who else am i missing?


----------



## CraigT78 (Apr 14, 2015)

elco69 said:


> I am in @lostmedic
> @Aquaelvis @CraigT78 @curmudgeonista @Amelia Isabelle @gtechva @seanthevans @Rooke
> 
> Who else am i missing?


Won't be able too tonight, but am on a business trip next week, so any night of the week will work for me.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

elco69 said:


> I am in @lostmedic
> @Aquaelvis @CraigT78 @curmudgeonista @Amelia Isabelle @gtechva @seanthevans @Rooke
> 
> Who else am i missing?


I'm having a shitday, so no recording for me. But I'd love to come and hang out, maybe it will make me feel better. I'm pming my email now


----------



## OlivaSerieNguy (Apr 11, 2015)

I'll light one up. we using google hangouts or whats everyone use?


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

elco69 said:


> I am in @lostmedic
> @Aquaelvis @CraigT78 @curmudgeonista @Amelia Isabelle @gtechva @seanthevans @Rooke
> 
> Who else am i missing?


You send an invite to the gmail? Or how this going?


----------



## Rooke (Oct 6, 2013)

I would love to tonight everyone but I'm busy. Thanks for the invite though maybe tomorrow night.

Sent from my Z932L using Tapatalk


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

@elco69, check your inbox! ^________^


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

elco69 said:


> I am in @lostmedic
> @Aquaelvis @CraigT78 @curmudgeonista @Amelia Isabelle @gtechva @seanthevans @Rooke
> 
> Who else am i missing?


 @elco69

Late as usual, but I'm up for it if anyone is still hanging out. I'm just not sure how to get on?


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

OlivaSerieNguy said:


> I'll light one up. we using google hangouts or whats everyone use?


using hangouts
https://hangouts.google.com/call/7w4feivri47e7a37tb4awd5ttia


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

curmudgeonista said:


> @elco69
> 
> Late as usual, but I'm up for it if anyone is still hanging out. I'm just not sure how to get on?


you were on, but look like your were having technical difficulties, try this link:
https://hangouts.google.com/call/7w4feivri47e7a37tb4awd5ttia


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

Amelia Isabelle said:


> @elco69, check your inbox! ^________^


https://hangouts.google.com/call/7w4feivri47e7a37tb4awd5ttia


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

elco69 said:


> https://hangouts.google.com/call/7w4feivri47e7a37tb4awd5ttia


My (work) laptop committed serious crashery as soon as I got on with you guys. Having trouble even getting it to reboot and didn't put the cam & mic back on this desktop yet.

Coming back up now. Oh how I hate Windows 8.


----------



## gtechva (Mar 9, 2014)

Wow, I hate I missed out. Hope you Brothers and Sister had a great time.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

gtechva said:


> Wow, I hate I missed out. Hope you Brothers and Sister had a great time.


Still on.


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

Another good time with @lostmedic @curmudgeonista @Amelia Isabelle @seanthevans @OlivaSerieNguy


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

elco69 said:


> Another good time with @lostmedic @curmudgeonista @Amelia Isabelle @seanthevans @OlivaSerieNguy


Great herf over 3 hours just finishing up last inch and then I'm heading in. Hope to catch you all next time!


----------



## Rooke (Oct 6, 2013)

Dam wish I could have finally joined. I just got a new tablet too!!! Maybe tomorrow afternoon I can sneak out.

Sent from my Z932L using Tapatalk


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

you dont have to wait for one of us to start these herfs! just post that your up and running and whiling to herf it up!


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

trevorlips.jpg


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

lostmedic said:


> Great herf over 3 hours just finishing up last inch and then I'm heading in. Hope to catch you all next time!


Heck, you made that robusto last almost that long, didn't you Trevor? MadSkillz!


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

Amelia Isabelle said:


> trevorlips.jpg


LMFAO!!!!!!! I can't believe it froze like that at the same very moment when he did it again..... for those of you wondering what we are talking about, sorry, you had to be there:vs_smirk:


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

curmudgeonista said:


> Heck, you made that robusto last almost that long, didn't you Trevor? MadSkillz!


 @lostmedic needs to enter this


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

wouldnt be fair


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

curmudgeonista said:


> Heck, you made that robusto last almost that long, didn't you Trevor? MadSkillz!


henry and i herfed for 4 hours and i smoked two robustos in that time with only about 10 minute break :vs_snail:


----------



## Rooke (Oct 6, 2013)

You would need a snazzy accent to match your suit too haha

Sent from my Z932L using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Rooke said:


> You would need a snazzy accent to match your suit too haha


Online herfs will be black tie affairs from now on.

However, I disagree with allowing water pairings. Dark spirits rule will be strictly enforced.


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

i want my beam and colas!


----------



## Rooke (Oct 6, 2013)

About to light one up. Any one getting on?

Sent from my Z932L using Tapatalk


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

im at work and cannot smoke there so sorry not for me tonight


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

Rooke said:


> About to light one up. Any one getting on?
> 
> Sent from my Z932L using Tapatalk


I am wrapping up soon, but if you want i can hop on


----------



## Rooke (Oct 6, 2013)

OK great my WiFi is in the fritz so I can try and use my phone. Here's my email [email protected]

Sent from my Z932L using Tapatalk


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

invite sent, anyone else want to hop on: https://hangouts.google.com/call/wvcyclqjtzt7h6ph7zw266tfxaa


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

Good times Vherf with @Rooke


----------



## Rooke (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks Henry! That was cool. I'll let ya know if I need help with that WiFi booster ;-)

Sent from my Z932L using Tapatalk


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

lostmedic said:


> with only about 10 minute break :vs_snail:


10 minutes worth of "unburying"!


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

no my it was because i could not determine what one i wanted as i only have 10 boxes currently in my cooler


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

Lemme know if anyone is going to be on. Mal is at work until 11pm and I have a ridiculous cold so I'm just bored as all crap, chilling. I ~really~ want to smoke a cigar, but I will refrain until this cold has passed.


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

Amelia Isabelle said:


> Lemme know if anyone is going to be on. Mal is at work until 11pm and I have a ridiculous cold so I'm just bored as all crap, chilling. I ~really~ want to smoke a cigar, but I will refrain until this cold has passed.


I don't mind hopping on for a bit: https://hangouts.google.com/call/tn5lvcgi3qkvgzatbbfjqflzeqa

anyone else, feel free to join

@lostmedic @Aquaelvis @CraigT78 @curmudgeonista @Amelia Isabelle @gtechva @seanthevans @Rooke @OlivaSerieNguy


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

Wish I could gotta do house hold chores after a day of fishing


----------



## Rooke (Oct 6, 2013)

Wish I could as well but I'm watching the game

Sent from my Z932L using Tapatalk


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

Rooke said:


> Wish I could as well but I'm watching the game
> 
> Sent from my Z932L using Tapatalk


Good for you, sad for me...lol


----------



## Rooke (Oct 6, 2013)

elco69 said:


> Good for you, sad for me...lol


Lol for what its worth, kapernick has the potential. Just needs that line to hold up just like Wilson's line needs to hold them back.

Sent from my Z932L using Tapatalk


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

Rooke said:


> Lol for what its worth, kapernick has the potential. Just needs that line to hold up just like Wilson's line needs to hold them back.
> 
> Sent from my Z932L using Tapatalk


Exactly, our O line is getting pushed around link a bunch of little 6th graders and it is throwing Kap's rhythm all off


----------



## Rooke (Oct 6, 2013)

Same here lol our defenses are so good but that O line is killing everyone. 

Hope you're having a good smoke!

Sent from my Z932L using Tapatalk


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

Rooke said:


> Same here lol our defenses are so good but that O line is killing everyone.
> 
> Hope you're having a good smoke!
> 
> Sent from my Z932L using Tapatalk


Had a good smoke earlier. Four Kicks


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

Anyone up for herfing later on? I am thinking about firing one up around 2pm PST


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

Possible if it stops raining


----------



## Rooke (Oct 6, 2013)

I'm unavailable today, but I may get on tomorrow night

Sent from my Z932L using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

elco69 said:


> Anyone up for herfing later on? I am thinking about firing one up around 2pm PST


I can probably get on for about half an hour then. When Mrs. Curm gets home from her office I'll probably need to jump back off (roughly 5:30 EDT). With a little luck my cam will be working this time - not that that's really anything for you guys to be looking forward to!


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

I'll jump on, I'll just uhh. Enjoy the smoking vicariously. I got my fiver of Trocaderos today, my sinuses are so congested that I couldn't smell a thing. TEH SADS


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

Hopping on in about 10-15 minutes, just finishing up my lunch


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

elco69 said:


> Hopping on in about 10-15 minutes, just finishing up my lunch


Nom Nom Nom:hungry:


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

And we are going live


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

SeanTheEvans said:


> Nom Nom Nom:hungry:


https://hangouts.google.com/call/yvauztryeytaegngt64ynsapzma


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

Amelia Isabelle said:


> I'll jump on, I'll just uhh. Enjoy the smoking vicariously. I got my fiver of Trocaderos today, my sinuses are so congested that I couldn't smell a thing. TEH SADS


https://hangouts.google.com/call/yvauztryeytaegngt64ynsapzma

Also @Rooke @curmudgeonista @OlivaSerieNguy


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Too late for me now. Maybe later.


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

Another good vherf with @lostmedic and @Amelia Isabelle
@SeanTheEvans saw you popping in and out, technical difficulties?


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

Sorry @elco69 I had too. Picture from @Amelia Isabelle


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

Anyone online one HR in and another HR lft if you wanna herf


----------



## mikebot (Sep 17, 2015)

I'm getting up to speed on this. [email protected]


----------



## mikebot (Sep 17, 2015)

Any upcoming vHerfs? I'm on Pacific Time here in CA.


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

Possibly Friday Saturday


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

@elco69 and anyone else wanna herf ?


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

lostmedic said:


> @elco69 and anyone else wanna herf ?


Hell yeah I am in!

@curmudgeonista @Amelia Isabelle @seanthevans @OlivaSerieNguy @mikebot ??


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

Anyone else want to VHerf? https://hangouts.google.com/call/2uwqmnv5gfurwqbyhefpjqjr3ua


----------



## Rooke (Oct 6, 2013)

I'd love to but still haven't hooked up my WiFi booster and the family has plans. Maybe tomorrow afternoon.. have fun guys


----------



## mikebot (Sep 17, 2015)

When? Just getting off work now.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Sorry, not tonight Dear. I have a headache (and she wants some attention). ound:


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

mikebot said:


> When? Just getting off work now.


Wea re still on for a bit


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

Another awesome vherf with @lostmedic and gentleman from another forum.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

I woulda hopped on, but saw the invite too late. Believe it or not, I am still having a raspy voice thing going on too (but otherwise feel great); I have the worst sinuses in the history of sinuses.


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

Amelia Isabelle said:


> I woulda hopped on, but saw the invite too late. Believe it or not, I am still having a raspy voice thing going on too (but otherwise feel great); I have the worst sinuses in the history of sinuses.


Sux, next time for sure


----------



## Bizumpy (Nov 14, 2014)

Does it have to be in real-time?


----------



## mikebot (Sep 17, 2015)

next time! need a few hours notice...hehe


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

Bizumpy said:


> Does it have to be in real-time?


Real-time? As in when we post that we are VHerfing or the actual VHerf itself? When we VHerf we use Google Hangouts and do video/voice chat so that has to be real-time. As for when we post, most times it is on a whim, but the generally start around 3-4pm PST and the last couple have gone 3 hrs. plus.


----------



## Bizumpy (Nov 14, 2014)

This is 2010 we should be able to vherf in non real-time. One guy smokes a cigar and lays down an audio track. Then days or weeks later the next guy smokes a cigar and lays down his audio track over the first, interacting with the first guys jokes, etc. Repeat and repeat for as many guys who want to. Kind of like how they record music when all the musicians can't get together at once.


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

Jumping on in about 30 min if anyone is interested. I will post link when I am on.

@curmudgeonista @Amelia Isabelle @seanthevans  @OlivaSerieNguy @mikebot @Rooke @CraigT78


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Can we work on getting a perma-link? Might be easier if people can just stop on and check if people are in, would make it all more easily accessible/available?


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

SeanTheEvans said:


> Can we work on getting a perma-link? Might be easier if people can just stop on and check if people are in, would make it all more easily accessible/available?


Not sure of Google hangouts has a permanent link or not or if it depends on the user who starts it.


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

I am on if anyone is interested: https://hangouts.google.com/call/g5u44erabeezmjg3js7l4hrcgia


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

elco69 said:


> Not sure of Google hangouts has a permanent link or not or if it depends on the user who starts it.


It can be done for sure - I set up one a long whiles back Puff Presents: Forever V-Herf, but it hasn't been used since before the big crash. Someone can make a new one if they'd like, but I'm pretty sure you can set it up as an "event" and if you make the time for like, 100 years, it should stay present


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

SeanTheEvans said:


> It can be done for sure - I set up one a long whiles back Puff Presents: Forever V-Herf, but it hasn't been used since before the big crash. Someone can make a new one if they'd like, but I'm pretty sure you can set it up as an "event" and if you make the time for like, 100 years, it should stay present


That's cool, heading over to check it our now.


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

SeanTheEvans said:


> It can be done for sure - I set up one a long whiles back Puff Presents: Forever V-Herf, but it hasn't been used since before the big crash. Someone can make a new one if they'd like, but I'm pretty sure you can set it up as an "event" and if you make the time for like, 100 years, it should stay present


So it looks like they never use the same link twice. I clicked on both the old ones and they still worked. However I don't see anywhere where you can set an expiration.


----------



## mikebot (Sep 17, 2015)

Damn. Just saw this!


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

possibly tuesday as the high will be around 60! so maybe i wouldnt be suffering in 43 degree temps ( @elco69 ) lol


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

Hey everyone, we are planning a VHerf tomorrow and looking to start between 3-4 PST. You can use Android, iOS, Mac or PC. For mobile users make sure to download the Google Hangout app. Not excuses folks, getting almost a full day notice....lol

@curmudgeonista @Amelia Isabelle @seanthevans @OlivaSerieNguy @mikebot @Rooke @CraigT78 @lostmedic

This is open to everyone, don't be shy


----------



## gtechva (Mar 9, 2014)

It might quit raining. I'll try to keep it in mind. Would love to again.


----------



## Rooke (Oct 6, 2013)

Haha I would love to but
... my wifes friend is in town for Monday and Tuesday and we have to show her all the sights. But I'll try hard to get on in the afternoonish


----------



## mikebot (Sep 17, 2015)

Wish I could. Usually occupied till around 6p.


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

mikebot said:


> Wish I could. Usually occupied till around 6p.


Hop on when you can


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

Alright folks, VHerf will start at 3pm PST. Hop on when you can, if the last couple of VHerfs are any indication of time, we will be there for a few hours. Link to go up just before we start.

This is open to anyone. Hop in, match some some face/voices to name and have a good ol time. Smoke what you want without any jokes, unless it is a Gurkha....then you are on your own...lol


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

Ok folks wea re up: https://hangouts.google.com/hangouts/_/g5u44erabeezmjg3js7l4hrcgia


----------



## mikebot (Sep 17, 2015)

I can't join tonight, but I am free almost all day tomorrow if anyone is interested?
Also, curious if you guys ever tried to smoke in the same stick, so we can discuss flavors and stuff.


----------



## gtechva (Mar 9, 2014)

Enjoyed two sticks with @elco69 and @lostmedic
Thanks, gentlemen


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

mikebot said:


> I can't join tonight, but I am free almost all day tomorrow if anyone is interested?
> Also, curious if you guys ever tried to smoke in the same stick, so we can discuss flavors and stuff.


Yeah we have done this before


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

Good times brothas!


----------



## quazy50 (Aug 6, 2007)

I swear some day I'll make these! Just been running around so much!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikebot (Sep 17, 2015)

Anyone herfin today?


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Meeting up with someone @Cigar Mojo IRL


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

mikebot said:


> Anyone herfin today?


I think Trevor and I talked about doing another one today as long as weather is decent for him


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

quazy50 said:


> I swear some day I'll make these! Just been running around so much!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is you schedule like today?

What about you @mikebot what is your schedule like?
@lostmedic may hang with us, but not smoke as he is on Tornado watch, maybe difficult for him to keep his stick lit....lol


----------



## mikebot (Sep 17, 2015)

I'm free all day! Gonna eat lunch soon. Pacific time zone.


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

mikebot said:


> I'm free all day! Gonna eat lunch soon. Pacific time zone.


Gonna grab a stick soon.

Anyone else more then welcome


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

https://hangouts.google.com/call/g5u44erabeezmjg3js7l4hrcgia


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

mikebot said:


> I'm free all day! Gonna eat lunch soon. Pacific time zone.


yo mike, we just got ion a short bit ago, we set this up just for you brotha


----------



## quazy50 (Aug 6, 2007)

Just had a big storm start going... Won't be smokin tonight unless it clears up later 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikebot (Sep 17, 2015)

Just getting home from a bike ride. I'll jump on in 15. Hope I catch you guys!


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

quazy50 said:


> Just had a big storm start going... Won't be smokin tonight unless it clears up later
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


man up and put a raincoat on....lol jk


----------



## quazy50 (Aug 6, 2007)

elco69 said:


> man up and put a raincoat on....lol jk


Rains not the problem (covered porch) I actually enjoy smoking in the rain... It's the wind and the cold hah.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

Awesome Vherf tonight with @mikebot @lostmedic @CraigT78 @Sigaar

Mike, let us know when you are ready to come to the dark side, we are here to help your transition


----------



## mikebot (Sep 17, 2015)

elco69 said:


> Awesome Vherf tonight with @mikebot @lostmedic @CraigT78 @Sigaar
> 
> Mike, let us know when you are ready to come to the dark side, we are here to help your transition


Great times, thanks gentlemen! I'm afraid I might have to order a "Gentleman's Pack" sooner than later.... :vs_smirk:


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

mikebot said:


> Great times, thanks gentlemen! I'm afraid I might have to order a "Gentleman's Pack" sooner than later.... :vs_smirk:


Lol! Just PM me whenever you are ready sir!


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

@mention me when you set up the next one, I am free tomorrow and Friday.


----------



## CraigT78 (Apr 14, 2015)

Great time tonight gents! Look forward to next time. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

Amelia Isabelle said:


> @mention me when you set up the next one, I am free tomorrow and Friday.


You got it!


----------



## OlivaSerieNguy (Apr 11, 2015)

Looking to burn 2-3. Anyone want to herf? @elco


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

OlivaSerieNguy said:


> Looking to burn 2-3. Anyone want to herf? @elco


Dang bro....if you would have typed @elco69 I would have gotten email notification and I would have burned one with yeah...ugh, next time brotha!


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

@elco69 is just not on point actually so do not allow him to make excuses @OlivaSerieNguy


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

So it's that time for a herf again. So short notice game plan is in about an hr so 1500 cst. This will be google hangout as normal. 
@elco69. Please tag the hoards of people haha!


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

Of course I am in, who else? 
@curmudgeonista @Amelia Isabelle @seanthevans @OlivaSerieNguy @mikebot @Rooke @CraigT78 @Sigaar @quazy50 @Aquaelvis @gtechva

Open to everyone!


----------



## OlivaSerieNguy (Apr 11, 2015)

Can't today. At family no sticks with me


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

Alright folks, here it is, hopping on in a bout 10-15 minutes: https://hangouts.google.com/call/wewgegdzacmntkgbvt2e57xnama


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

elco69 said:


> Alright folks, here it is, hopping on in a bout 10-15 minutes: https://hangouts.google.com/call/wewgegdzacmntkgbvt2e57xnama


I'm in. I'm gonna be on text only, I'm going back and forth to the kitchen (which is within earshot) to cook a few batches of soup for my dood while he's at work. Also, have zero idea where my webcam is. Ohhhh welll. One of these times, voice chat. lol


----------



## mikebot (Sep 17, 2015)

elco69 said:


> Alright folks, here it is, hopping on in a bout 10-15 minutes: https://hangouts.google.com/call/wewgegdzacmntkgbvt2e57xnama


It's cold and windy here so I'm out. Thanks for the invite though! &#127995;&#127995;


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

Amelia Isabelle said:


> I'm in. I'm gonna be on text only, I'm going back and forth to the kitchen (which is within earshot) to cook a few batches of soup for my dood while he's at work. Also, have zero idea where my webcam is. Ohhhh welll. One of these times, voice chat. lol


dont see ya, get lost in cyberspace?


----------



## quazy50 (Aug 6, 2007)

@elco69. Wifi just dropped out. F

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quazy50 (Aug 6, 2007)

Nice chatting with you guys!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

Another good VHerf with:

-McD drive through aka @quazy50 aka Alex
-Sith Lord aka @lostmedic aka Trevor
and with @Amelia Isabelle while she was cooking up something in the "Dutch Oven"

There are stories behind, but I guess you had to be there.....next time.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

elco69 said:


> Another good VHerf with:
> 
> -McD drive through aka @quazy50 aka Alex
> -Sith Lord aka @lostmedic aka Trevor
> ...


You could win this... Delightful set of matching ladders! *the crowd applauds*


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

Amelia Isabelle said:


> You could win this... Delightful set of matching ladders! *the crowd applauds*


:vs_laugh: I think they will compliment any home!.....just not mine


----------



## quazy50 (Aug 6, 2007)

elco69 said:


> Another good VHerf with:
> 
> -McD drive through aka @quazy50 aka Alex
> -Sith Lord aka @lostmedic aka Trevor
> ...


Hah. I had to do a quick smoke and I blame the in and out on my internet connection!



Amelia Isabelle said:


> You could win this... Delightful set of matching ladders! *the crowd applauds*


Seriously... A Dutch oven was the best Christmas present I got my fiancé. Sooooo many good meals.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OlivaSerieNguy (Apr 11, 2015)

It's late on est but not pst. Anyone up for midnight burner? My first been able to have in two days


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

OlivaSerieNguy said:


> It's late on est but not pst. Anyone up for midnight burner? My first been able to have in two days


Sorry, too windy and cold tonight, I also have an early day tomorrow.


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

Sky opened enough for me to grab a stick, if anyone is interested in joining me:
@curmudgeonista @Amelia Isabelle @seanthevans @OlivaSerieNguy @mikebot @Rooke @CraigT78 @Sigaar @quazy50 @Aquaelvis @gtechva

Open to everyone! https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/r645ybsynal5t5qesszo4gusaaa


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Sorry, maybe later. Got a little reprieve from house renovations - no more tilers and carpenters and trim guys and electricians and plumbers and painters until Friday. The place is a wreck. So, I need to clean up for a two-day Thanksgiving break. 

On the bright side, my daughter is coming home from college this evening and for the first time in over three-weeks we have a fully functional kitchen and two, count 'em, TWO showers! 

Paint starts next Monday. Floors Thursday (on-site finishing - will take a week or 10-days). Doors next month. Basement, windows, exterior paint after New Years. Landscaping early-spring... Holy Moley! Will it ever end?


----------



## quazy50 (Aug 6, 2007)

Sorry won't have time tonight. Wish I did. My nice days are few and far between here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Too cold. But also to note, nobody these days seems to be able to tag me correctly on this forum... hwell:
@SeanTheEvans - it's really not so hard. No underscores, no spaces, no random numbers :smoke2:

I've probably seen about 10 attempts that were misses in the last month or so on here :doh:


----------



## mikebot (Sep 17, 2015)

Missed this one. Got a cold front coming in so won't be active till next week maybe.


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

quazy50 said:


> Sorry won't have time tonight. Wish I did. My nice days are few and far between here.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bummer. I would have been up for a try at it. Plenty of time later but the cold days are upon us.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

We are gonna VHerf in a little bit, more that welcome to join. We use Google Hangouts, link to be posted up soon
@curmudgeonista @Amelia Isabelle @OlivaSerieNguy @mikebot @Rooke @CraigT78 @Sigaar @quazy50 @Aquaelvis @gtechva


----------



## quazy50 (Aug 6, 2007)

@elco69 thanks for the invite but it's cold here hah!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

https://hangouts.google.com/call/raofuzl6fiwmffn4vj6jsraayaa


----------



## OlivaSerieNguy (Apr 11, 2015)

Wish I could but haven't had a smoke since Wednesday. Turns out got bronchitis, miserable, miserable, miserable. Can't eat or hardly sleep. So hopefully soon I can join one


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

OlivaSerieNguy said:


> Wish I could but haven't had a smoke since Wednesday. Turns out got bronchitis, miserable, miserable, miserable. Can't eat or hardly sleep. So hopefully soon I can join one


Get better brotha.

Good times with @lostmedic and @Amelia Isabelle @Hudabear


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

elco69 said:


> Good times with @lostmedic and @Amelia Isabelle @Hudabear


GURKHA DESTRUCTION! :gn


----------



## mikebot (Sep 17, 2015)

Missed it! ☹


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

mikebot said:


> Missed it! ☹


Such is life. I'll make one of these one day.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

:vs_smirk: I didnt miss it


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

Anybody using hangouts a V-herfing anymore?


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------

